# Can insurance be cancelled?



## iamscharles (Sep 26, 2015)

I am removing the vehicle I use for UBER from my wife's insurance policy and going with another insurance company that will provide coverage for me. Could her insurance company drop HER just because there is an UBER driver in the same household? Is it possible they would drop her just because they feel there is a _possibility_ that I may be using her car for ridesharing? Hope this doesn't seem like a dumb question, but with insurance companies-- you never know! Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------

